# Bullet Ants vs Driver Ants



## Sengoku (Oct 11, 2007)

*BULLET ANTS*


*VS*


*DRIVER ANTS*​

Please give reasons why you chose the ant from these category of questions:

1.) If some sick psycho bastard decided to bring one of these ants to the place/country you are living in (wherever that may be) so that it can start a new life and mass its species, which ant would you RATHER *NOT* live with?

2.) Individually, who would win between these two ants?

3.) army of bullet ants vs. army of driver ants?

4.) not a question, but definitely read the info below to grasp more knowledge about the two species (you may learn a thing or two ).


*NEW WORLD VS OLD WORLD​*Also considered to be equal in size (which means yes, they are pretty damn big compared to your usual small black and fire ants)

Bullet Ants:

- The bullet ants inhabit humid lowland rainforests from Nicaragua south to Paraguay.

- Paraponera is a genus of ant consisting of a single species, the so-called bullet ant (P. clavata), named on account of its powerful and potent sting, which is said to be as painful as being shot with a bullet. Severe pain may be accompanied by trembling, perspiration, nausea, and inability to use an injured arm or leg.

- It is called by the locals, "Hormiga Veinticuatro," or "24-hour ant", from 24 hours of pain that follow a stinging.

- The pain caused by this insect's sting is ported to be greater than that of any other Hymenopteran, and is ranked as the most painful according to the Schmidt Sting Pain Index. 

- It is described as causing "waves of burning, throbbing, all-consuming pain that continues unabated for up to 24 hours"

-  Schmidt Sting Pain Rankings:
 * 1.0 Sweat bee: Light, ephemeral, almost fruity. A tiny spark has singed a single hair on your arm.
    * 1.2 Fire ant: Sharp, sudden, mildly alarming. Like walking across a shag carpet & reaching for the light switch.
    * 1.8 Bullhorn acacia ant: A rare, piercing, elevated sort of pain. Someone has fired a staple into your cheek.
    * 2.0 Bald-faced hornet: Rich, hearty, slightly crunchy. Similar to getting your hand mashed in a revolving door.
    * 2.0 Yellowjacket: Hot and smoky, almost irreverent. Imagine W. C. Fields extinguishing a cigar on your tongue.
    * 2.x Honey bee and European hornet: Like a matchhead that flips off and burns on your skin.
    * 3.0 Red harvester ant: Bold and unrelenting. Somebody is using a drill to excavate your ingrown toenail.
    * 3.0 Paper wasp: Caustic & burning. Distinctly bitter aftertaste. Like spilling a beaker of hydrochloric acid on a paper cut.
    * 4.0 Pepsis wasp: Blinding, fierce, shockingly electric. A running hair drier has been dropped into your bubble bath (if you get stung by one you might as well lie down and scream).
    * 4.0+ Bullet ant: Pure, intense, brilliant pain. Like walking over flaming charcoal with a 3-inch nail in your heel.


Driver Ants:

- The army ant genus Dorylus, also known as driver ants, safari ants or siafu, are found primarily in central and east Africa, though the range extends to tropical Asia.

- Each colony can contain over 20 million individuals. As in their New World counterparts, there is a soldier class among the workers, which is larger, with a very large head and pincer-like mandibles. They are capable of stinging, but very rarely do so, relying instead on their powerful shearing jaws.

- There have been reported cases of people - usually the young, infirm, or otherwise debilitated who could not escape - being killed and eventually consumed by them, often dying of asphyxiation.

- Certain species of ant have been recorded taking down and, if given the chance, killing creatures such as zebras and cows.

- The characteristic long columns of ants will fiercely defend against anything that encounters them. Columns are arranged with the smaller ants being flanked by the larger soldier ants. These automatically take up positions as sentries, and set a perimeter corridor in which the smaller ants can run safely. Their bite is severely painful, each soldier leaving two puncture wounds when removed.

- Their jaws are extremely strong, and one can pull a soldier ant in two without it releasing its hold. Large numbers of ants can kill small or immobilized animals and eat the flesh. A large part of their diet is earthworms. All Dorylus species are blind, though they, like most varieties of ants, communicate primarily through pheromones.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2007)

geez a real battle for once. I don't know...you have to give me the average numbers of Bullet Ant colonies....For now the driver ant wins.


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 12, 2007)

for now lets put them at 20 million (the same amount)

one thing to note is the fact that i personally think if the bullet ants were to be numbered in the 20 mills, they wont be as coordinated as the driver ants.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy crap those are freaking scary ants!

I'd say Driver ants, those things sound and look crazy!


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 12, 2007)

I've seen bullet ants irl, but those Driver Ants seem far more dangerous.

And uglier.


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2007)

1.) Driver Ants

2.) Driver Ants. Doubt that the bullet ants' stings will do anything to the drivers, but the drivers' jaws should be able to tear the bullets in two.

3.) Again, driver ants.

4.) Well, it was quite interesting. Though, it might have been more accurate to predict outcomes of your scenarios, if you posted their individual sizes.


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, they are about the same size

Like for the driver ants, they range from 2mm to 25mm.
The worker ants from the driver species are only 0.5cm and the soldier class (the big head ones) can be 3x as big. So 1.5cm = 15mm.

Typically, the bullet ants are about 18mm to 25mm, so their range is usually bigger in length compared to the driver ants. HOWEVER, yes, their maximum lengths are equal; 2.5cm.

therefore, 2.5cm is exactly 1 inch. if you really want to know how big an inch is without using a ruler, just place your thumb on a desk and press it. That is roughly how long these two ants are!


----------



## Blix (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to think bullet ants were the scariest ones out there but now I know there is always something better out there. I call Driver ants.


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2007)

SengokuGensui said:


> Well, they are about the same size
> 
> Like for the driver ants, they range from 2mm to 25mm.
> The worker ants from the driver species are only 0.5cm and the soldier class (the big head ones) can be 3x as big. So 1.5cm = 15mm.
> ...


o_0

I *never* want to meet one of these. Ever. Two or three mm is okay, but one inch is just fucking scary. And then add 20 millions of them...


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 12, 2007)

bullet ants  ... looks like it own that driver for real


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2007)

How do bullet ants own the driver ants?


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 12, 2007)

do explain


----------



## Tash (Oct 12, 2007)

Driver ants take it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 12, 2007)

if a bullet ant's sting feels like a bullet on a regular person, how do you think it would feel on the driver ants? it would be in so much pain it dies. bullet ant's win.


----------



## Vance (Oct 12, 2007)

_Driver Ants are basically Army ants, which are the most powerful ants in the entire world. In numbers at least._


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> _Driver Ants are basically Army ants, which are the most powerful ants in the entire world. In numbers at least._



Vance, a single bulelt ant makes a person's entire arm feel in pain. what you just said is someone in the U.S army goes to iraq and get shot in the stomach from a howitzer bullet. even if ti does not kill them, wait, it WILL. pain to affect a creature over 1,000 times bigger means one of equal size will die near instantly.


----------



## Segan (Oct 13, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> Vance, a single bulelt ant makes a person's entire arm feel in pain. what you just said is someone in the U.S army goes to iraq and get shot in the stomach from a howitzer bullet. even if ti does not kill them, wait, it WILL. pain to affect a creature over 1,000 times bigger means one of equal size will die near instantly.


Except that ants don't have skin but an outer shell. If anything, they won't feel pain, so the biggest weapon of the bullet ants is completely useless.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 28, 2009)

Lets bump this old ass thread.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd definitely be more afraid of bullet ants. At least a single driver ant wouldn't leave me screaming for the whole day.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't want to get eaten alive by ants. So Bullet Ant.


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2009)

You are only answering the first of four questions...


----------

